# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  تشكيلة جنوب افريقيا والبرازيل

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

تشكيلة جنوب أفريقيا المتوقعة :


*خوني*

*ماسيليا - بوث- موكوينا - جاكا*

*موديسي -سيبايا -مهلونجو- بينار*

*ديكاجوكي*

*باركر*

*-----*

*تشكيلة البرازيل المتوقعة :*  
*خوليو سيزار*

*سانتوس - لويزاو - لوسيو - مايكون*

*فليبي ميلو - جلبرتو سيلفا - راميريز*

*روبينهو - كاكا* 

*لويس فابيانو*

----------

